# DDR Breeder



## Wescott (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi! My name is Weston and I have been searching for a good reliable DDR/ East German working line german shepherd breeder. I live in Kansas and would like a breeder that is close, but its not a must. Does anyone have any comments or suggestions on breeders that come highly recommended? Thanks for all replies!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Czech and DDR are one line dogs, you can choose either. My Lucy has DDR ancestry, very calm, very obedient, very energetic, very healthy and always photographed huge bitch. Your choice is pretty limited in US according to this: Vom Benza Haus GSD's - Home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weberhaus would be my first choice to talk to if I were in your area. She has Czech lines.

Your choice is not limited. There are many good breeders in the U.S.

David - you are in Europe. What do you know about what breeders are where in the US?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

There is a post regarding a Spartanville dog currently on this forum.
Read what she has to say about her dog. She got her dog from Spartanville German Shepherds in MI. Breeds DDR/Czech.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a huge difference between Czech lines and DDR lines.....

If you want a stictly companion dog, and want DDR, check out Blackthorn who has mixed DDR and West german lines

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't see where the OP mentioned wanting a czech dog. David Taggart brought that up.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> there is a huge difference between Czech lines and DDR lines


Czech dogs came from DDR, they belong to Herding group (not Working line), and East European GSD were bred primarily for military use. They have very high prey drive and stamina, intelligent and easily trained they are good at any job whether it police or cadaver/search dog occupation, but unsuitable for Schutzhund sport due to their larger size, because they are too heavy and bulky. It is said that Berlin wall preserved the original GSD essence in them, they are Max von Stephanitz dogs, they are working dogs to the core and cannot be just companions. http://www.unlimitedgsd.com/Portals/UnlimitedGSD/types.pdf


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very informative link. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Weberhaus has a ddr/czech litter on the ground right now. KZoppa has Dax, who is a full sibling to this litter. Malinda is excellent to deal with and will point you in the right direction if she doesn't have what you need.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

David Taggart said:


> Czech dogs came from DDR, they belong to Herding group (not Working line), and East European GSD were bred primarily for military use. They have very high prey drive and stamina, intelligent and easily trained they are good at any job whether it police or cadaver/search dog occupation, but unsuitable for Schutzhund sport due to their larger size, because they are too heavy and bulky. It is said that Berlin wall preserved the original GSD essence in them, they are Max von Stephanitz dogs, they are working dogs to the core and cannot be just companions. http://www.unlimitedgsd.com/Portals/UnlimitedGSD/types.pdf


Say what? :help:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Glacier said:


> Weberhaus has a ddr/czech litter on the ground right now. KZoppa has Dax, who is a full sibling to this litter. Malinda is excellent to deal with and will point you in the right direction if she doesn't have what you need.




did someone call me? lol

Malinda Weber is in Kansas. I would recommend her as a breeder for sure. Dax is 50/50 DDR/Czech. He's medium drive boy. He's been a lot of fun even while driving me crazy. I believe there are still a couple pups from the litter available that's full relation to Dax. Any questions, feel free to message me.


----------



## Wescott (Apr 1, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> Czech dogs came from DDR, they belong to Herding group (not Working line), and East European GSD were bred primarily for military use. They have very high prey drive and stamina, intelligent and easily trained they are good at any job whether it police or cadaver/search dog occupation, but unsuitable for Schutzhund sport due to their larger size, because they are too heavy and bulky. It is said that Berlin wall preserved the original GSD essence in them, they are Max von Stephanitz dogs, they are working dogs to the core and cannot be just companions. http://www.unlimitedgsd.com/Portals/UnlimitedGSD/types.pdf


Thanks for the info. David! Very informative!
Also, I will definitely have to contact Melinda at Weberhaus!
I also found (what seems like a very good breeder) in James and Cindy at True Haus kennels. Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wescott said:


> Thanks for the info. David! Very informative!
> Also, I will definitely have to contact Melinda at Weberhaus!
> I also found (what seems like a very good breeder) in James and Cindy at True Haus kennels. Does anybody have any experience with them?




Malinda is very knowledgeable of her lines and her dogs. I've had a good experience with her and the dog I have from her. He may be a goofball but he's my goofball. Totally devoted to me. 

I know nothing about True Haus so can't offer anything there. Sorry! Wish I could help on that front.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> Czech dogs came from DDR, they belong to Herding group (not Working line), and East European GSD were bred primarily for military use. They have very high prey drive and stamina, intelligent and easily trained they are good at any job whether it police or cadaver/search dog occupation, but unsuitable for Schutzhund sport due to their larger size, because they are too heavy and bulky. It is said that Berlin wall preserved the original GSD essence in them, they are Max von Stephanitz dogs, they are working dogs to the core and cannot be just companions. http://www.unlimitedgsd.com/Portals/UnlimitedGSD/types.pdf


Ummmm....what???

Czech dogs came from Czechoslovakia, hence the name. DDR dogs came from the DDR. 

Aside from everything else in that whole statement, the block headed old guy, snoring on his comfy bed says he has learned to enjoy being a companion dog thank you very much and if you think he's too heavy and bulky....run.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Schraderhaus. I have a boy out of Itty/Lux. Jean is great to work with. Highly recommend her.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I wish the OP the best of luck in there search and hope they will share when they find the right puppy.

Malinda W


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

I got a puppy from true haus last october and have been training with them for the last 3 months. She has been wonderful. Jim and Cindy are very nice people and I am sure that they would love to answer any questions that you may have. Feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions.


----------

